# Dna40 killer new mod 100 w with temperature control.amazing



## andro (9/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## HPBotha (9/11/14)

Best design EVER!!! Well done mate!


----------



## andro (9/11/14)

Just got it off the net and couldnt resist posting it here


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/14)

Lol... Nice


----------



## Richard (10/11/14)

AW man! I just bought a DNA 40 device


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/11/14)

I just hope that wasn't used at some point to measure a baby's temperature in the usual fashion...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

innovative to say the least lol.


----------

